# Negative Ping



## orbit2k (30. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hab seit 2 Wochen kleine Ausfälle beim Internet. Internet ist manchmal kurz weg bzw. muss Seiten öfters mehrfach laden damit sie endlich mal kommt. Bin bei einem lokalen Anbieter und habe deshalb 2 DNS Server in meinen Netzwerkeinstellungen. Wenn ich diese DNS Server anpinge, kommt manchmal keine Antwort. Dieses Problem ist zum Glück nicht mehr so oft der Fall aber ich habe jetzt öfters mal negative Pings dabei (Bsp: -1, -12).

Was bedeutet es wenn meine Ping negativ ist?
Thx schonmal für Hilfe und Tipps.

PS: Hab ein Kabelmodem das mit einem Switch verbunden ist und der ist per DLan (Steckdose) mit meinem PC verbunden.


----------



## Lexx (30. Juni 2009)

Das kann sich nur um einen Irrtum handeln.. 

Oder meinst du, daß die Pakete bei dir bereits ankommen, bevor sie überhaupt losgeschickt wurden.. ?? Zeitreise und so.. ?


----------



## derLordselbst (30. Juni 2009)

Negative *Pings *gehen nur mittels Zeitreise.^^

Korrekter ist der Ausdruck *Round Trip Time*, die Zeit, die ein Signal braucht, um von Deinen Rechner zu einen anderen Rechner geschickt zu werden und von dort beantwortet zu werden.

*Ping* ist ein einfacher Test, um die *Round Trip Time* zu messen. Theoretisch wäre ein Ping von Null denkbar, wenn es weniger als 1 Millisekunde dauert, bis die Ping-Antwort da ist. Ping wird in Millisekunden (= Tausendstel Sekunde) gemessen.

Ein negativer Ping kann nur ein Anzeigefehler sein. Selbst bei quantenphysikalischer Übertragung über gekoppelte Q-Bits kann der Ping höchstens Null sein.


----------



## midnight (30. Juni 2009)

Trag doch einfach andere DNS-Server ein? Solang sich das Gateway nicht ändert, ist doch alles ok.

so far


----------



## nfsgame (30. Juni 2009)

Also (Netzwerk-)technisch gesehen sind negative Pings unmöglich. 
Du kannst es dir so vorstellen: Du beim 75m-Sprint. Aber du bekommst deine gelaufene Zeit schon bevor du überhaupt gestartet bist. Soetwas verstößt einfach gegen jede Regel in Raum und Zeit (). 
Ich denke mal das es sich um einen Konfigfehler bei dir oder beim Anbieter handelt. Auch möglich wäre, dass dein TRouter/Modem einen an der Waffel hat (kaputt ) hat und so Datenmüll ausspuckt.



midnight schrieb:


> Trag doch einfach andere DNS-Server ein? Solang sich das Gateway nicht ändert, ist doch alles ok.
> 
> so far



Das Problem ist, das vom Anbieter erhaltene DNS Adressen meist an den Gateway gekoppelt sind. Also ist es da nicht so einfach eine andere DNS-IP einzutragen. Wenn du es trotzdem mal probieren willst ruf bei Anbieter an und hol dir ne DNS-IP die auch "kompatibel" zum Gateway ist.


----------



## orbit2k (30. Juni 2009)

Thx erstmal.

Mir ist schon klar, dass das Paket nicht eher bei mir sein kann, bevor ich es abgeschickt habe 
Sende ich aber z.B. 100 Pinganfragen, sind in manchen Fällen halt negative Werte vorhanden. Dachte es wäre vielleicht ein bekannter Fehler der öfters mal vorkommt.


----------



## Lexx (30. Juni 2009)

sieht nach buffer overflow aus..


----------



## mich (30. Juni 2009)

derLordselbst schrieb:


> Negative *Pings *gehen nur mittels Zeitreise.^^
> 
> Korrekter ist der Ausdruck *Round Trip Time*, die Zeit, die ein Signal braucht, um von Deinen Rechner zu einen anderen Rechner geschickt zu werden und von dort beantwortet zu werden.
> 
> ...




Ich sag nur : Tunneleffekt....
aber das ist in diesem Fall sicher nicht so...das muss ein Anzeigefehler sein...

MFG,
mich


----------



## dot (30. Juni 2009)

Nimm doch zur Probe einfach mal andere DNS Server -> Adressen der lokalen DNS-Server von T-Online


----------

